# New 5.11 Operator Axe



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh yeah, I want one..

Great looking tool.


kinda spensive...$159

Jim


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

If you are military, Leo or EMS there are several ways to sign up at promotive.com for really good discounts on 511 and hundreds of other brands. I am not associated with Promotive other than being a happy customer.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

$160? I'll just buy another cheap gun instead.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like a well made copy of that cheap hatchet they used to give you when you bought a case of Chinese AK ammo.
I'll stick to my Hudson bay. 

*watches video*
Told ya so!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Coming from the real world, Operator is someone who run heavy equipment well, the heavy equipment is much more effective, unless of course you want to glorify being a shyster politicians lackey in which case ................ 

See that is the crappy thing about the current world, shyster self centered a holes flourish and good people who just want to help others get messed up :brickwall::brickwall:


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Magus said:


> Looks like a well made copy of that cheap hatchet they used to give you when you bought a case of Chinese AK ammo.
> I'll stick to my Hudson bay.
> 
> *watches video*
> Told ya so!


Wait! I bought cheap Chinese ak ammo... where is my ax?

Oh yeah... I bought cheap Russian ak ammo. 
Didn't come with an opener either.

Something felt very very wrong holding that large screwdriver and hammer to put a hole in the can to get a start with the tin snips.

Or was that Mosin ammo?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> $160? I'll just buy another cheap gun instead.


The price this stuff high at first so the tacticool crowd buys them up. Then when sales slow way down they suddenly become freebies if you buy $300 worth of 5.11 gear. And that's when I will get mine.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Magus said:


> Looks like a well made copy of that cheap hatchet they used to give you when you bought a case of Chinese AK ammo.
> I'll stick to my Hudson bay.
> 
> *watches video*
> Told ya so!


I agree with you Magus. The Hudson Bay is always with me, either in my pack basket, canoe or truck.


----------

